# CDE - Common Desktop Environment



## nedry (Oct 18, 2016)

Hello will CDE be added to the ports tree? Also a tutorial of how to set CDE to default window manager and activate the CDE Xwindows login would be cool.
nedry


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 18, 2016)

See Thread 55125.


----------

